# Any Photoshop Wizards Here?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have a photo of a friends car and its a nice photo, he likes it anyway, but one of the side windows is down and it would look nicer if it wasnt....

Anybody here able to 'lift' the back door side window and place it on the front side window so it looks like they are all up?

Im sure its a easy enough job if you know what your doing, I dont though.... :lookaround:

Cheers

Jase


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A link to a full sized version of the photo might help. 

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have someone on the case, but I can PM you and then email you the image if your offering to give it a go?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I have a photo of a friends car and its a nice photo, he likes it anyway, but one of the side windows is down and it would look nicer if it wasnt....


Got a corpse in there? :dontgetit:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> A link to a full sized version of the photo might help.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

haha sounds too much for me jase - Davey P on here is rather good with photoshop and i'm sure would be able to help out if you get stuck!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > A link to a full sized version of the photo might help.
> ...


Vincent: Whoa! Man sh!t!

Jules: What the f**k's happening, man? Ah, sh!t man!

Vincent: Oh man, I shot Marvin in the face.

Jules: Why the f**k did you do that!

Vincent: Well, I didn't mean to do it, it was an accident!

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I have someone on the case, but I can PM you and then email you the image if your offering to give it a go?


I'm sure there people better than I, ready to take up the challenge.

Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I have someone on the case, but I can PM you and then email you the image if your offering to give it a go?
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

sparrow said:


> haha sounds too much for me jase - Davey P on here is rather good with photoshop and i'm sure would be able to help out if you get stuck!


Yep, I can give it a go if you like. Send me a PM with a decent resolution pic and I'll see what I can do :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't you just take another picture of it with the window up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:notworthy:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Email received matey, I'll have a look at it this week for you :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Dave


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Can't you just take another picture of it with the window up


That sounds like crazy talk.  We didn't buy these silly computers and download all of this stupid software just to be sensible. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

It's possible, if the original is big enough. But I think how obvious the rubberstamping would look would depend upon the final version size/resolution.

I agree, it's much simpler to go get new pics. I've often kicked myself for not taking more pics, when attempts to make fewer shots look as desired.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problemo mate, here's what I came up with so let me know if it's good enough and I'll email the original file to you.

Before:










After:










:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent!!!

Thanks Dave, just the job, many thanks..... :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Needs go faster stripes. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All that for a bloody Mundano! :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> Thanks Dave, just the job, many thanks..... :thumbup: :notworthy:


Another satisfied customer - I will email the original file to you in the morning mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Dust to dust...

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:










:bag:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

blimey Davey, cracking job mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd just like to thank Jasonm for his even-handedness in dealing with my sense of humour. :blush2:

Jason, I expect your friend's car doesn't really look like a hearse ...but I promise you after five large bottles of Staropramen it does.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I'd just like to thank Jasonm for his even-handedness in dealing with my sense of humour. :blush2:
> 
> Jason, I expect your friend's car doesn't really look like a hearse ...but I promise you after five large bottles of Staropramen it does.


Rob, it looks like a ford... No miles in a joke from this thread...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

sparrow said:


> blimey Davey, cracking job mate! :thumbsup:


Not as easy as I make it look, mate :lol: (who am I kidding - it took longer to do the Photobucket upload than the actual work, ha ha!)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Davey P said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > blimey Davey, cracking job mate! :thumbsup:
> ...


well, front window has gotta be easier - I'd guess at cutting the very top of the window (the shaped bit, then moving the new layer up to meet the frame. The back window is harder - if i had taken a go, i would have again created a new layer in the shape of the window, then pipet and filled the color of the window from the front into it...

So what did you do?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> No problemo mate, here's what I came up with so let me know if it's good enough and I'll email the original file to you.
> 
> ...
> 
> :thumbsup:


I would recommend rubberstamping the shadow from the bottom of the driver's window top sill to the rear window... it looks like the passenger window is flush with the upper frame of the passenger door.

Just my 2p, not trying to be an art critic. Otherwise, looks fab.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

sparrow said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


Yep, I did copy the top part of the window, then pasted it further up in the closed position, and blended the joins with a combination of eraser and clone tool (using Corel Paint Shop Pro - Dunno what the equivalent is in Photoshop). Rear window I just cloned from the front one freehand, and blended it using a smear tool.



David Spalding said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > No problemo mate, here's what I came up with so let me know if it's good enough and I'll email the original file to you.
> ...


You're right, of course, and if it was a "proper" paid job, or something more important (no offence Jase! :lol: ) I'd have spent a bit more time on it. As it stands, it's a 5 minute job, maybe 10 at the most, which I am happy to do for anyone who needs it. Always nice to give something back to the forum I think ^_^


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No offence taken!!  

Thanks again... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Yep, I did copy the top part of the window, then pasted it further up in the closed position, and blended the joins with a combination of eraser and clone tool (using Corel Paint Shop Pro - Dunno what the equivalent is in Photoshop). Rear window I just cloned from the front one freehand, and blended it using a smear tool.


I have CS2, the healing tool often works for me ... there was also a new "extension" tool which allowed you to clone a surface with the proper perspective and shrinkage (say, extend a brick wall to cover a window). I did the exercise, but never used it IRL. Some very cool tools were intro'ed in CS2.



Davey P said:


> You're right, of course, and if it was a "proper" paid job, or something more important (no offence Jase! :lol: ) I'd have spent a bit more time on it. As it stands, it's a 5 minute job, maybe 10 at the most, which I am happy to do for anyone who needs it. Always nice to give something back to the forum I think ^_^


I've got some time this evening/weekend, if you want to send me the full-size (or better, the PSD file). I can take a stab at the window frame shadow.

Like they say, it takes a village (of Photoshoppers).


----------

